# Besatz in einem Schleienteich



## cl72 (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe schon häufig als Gast hier mitgelesen, nun bin ich registriert und hab nun direkt ein paar Fragen zum Thema Schleienteich.
Hier lernt man echt viel! Vielen Dank schon man dafür!!!

Zum Hintergrund:
Vor ca. einem Monat habe ich einen kleinen Teich in der Nähe (Kreis Gütersloh) gepachtet. Der Teich ist ca. 50 Meter lang, 20 Meter breit also insgesamt ca. 1000 qm. Die Tiefe reicht von 0.5 (Flachwasserzone mit Pflanzen-/Schilfbewuchs) bis ca. 1.90 Meter.
Der Teich wurde von den Vorpächtern im letzten Jahr bis auf ca. 0.3 Meter abgelassen und größtenteils abgefischt. 
Der Teich wird durch eine Quelle gespeist und ist einer von mehreren, die durch Überläufe bzw. Abläufe miteinander verbunden sind.

Kurze Stichproben durch Angeln und durch Einsatz einer Unterwasser-Actioncam haben gezeigt, dass in dem Teich Rotfedern und Barsche schwimmen. Die Barsche und Rotfedern sind eher klein aber nicht winzig. Also Barsche bis ca. 20 cm und Rotfedern ca. 15 cm.
Dazu ziemlich viel Brutfische, vermutlich von Rotfedern und Barschen, die nach dem Ablassen des Wassers in diesem Jahr glelaicht haben. Gut, ein paar Barsche (die größeren) haben anscheinend das Ablassen bis auf 0.3 Meter überlebt bzw. haben sich versteckt.

Da das Gewässer meiner Meinung nach alle Voraussetzungen für ein ideales Schleiengewässer erfüllt, habe ich vor ein paar Wochen ca. 20 KG Besatzschleien eingesezt, von der Größe her war so ziemlich alles dabei, also von 25 cm bis 45 cm, insgesamt ca. 35 Fische.
Zusätzlich noch 7 "Wildkarpfen" (also die rückgezüchteten Schuppenkarpfen ohne Hochrücken).
Von dem Besatz sind leider 3 Schleien und 1 Karpfen nach ein paar Tagen gestorben, vermutlich wegen des Transports.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Sowohl die Schleien als auch die Karpfen halten sich anscheinend ausschließlich in der Flachwasserzone auf, die sehr schwer zu beangeln ist. An der Oberfläche halten sich die Rotfedern auf, im Mittelwasser und teilweise am Grund ein paar Barsche.
Welche Fischart sollte man evtl. noch für den Grund einsetzen - falls überhaupt? Es gibt anscheinend keine Rotaugen und auch keine Brassen.
Der untere Teichbereich ist also mehr oder weniger verlassen, was das Angeln im Teich natürlich ein bisschen öde macht.
Nicht falsch verstehen: DIe Schleien möchte ich nicht direkt wieder rausangeln, die sollen sich erstmal vermehren. Karpfen (also Spiegler) fallen aus, weil die sonst nur eine Monokultur bilden (wie in den vielen anderen Teichen der Anlage). Raubfisch ist außer Barsch nicht drin, was ich im Herbst ändern werde durch den Besatz  von bis zu 3 Zandern der kleinen Größe.
Ach so: Der Teich ist relativ klar, also nicht so trüb - was auch an den relativ vielen Unterwasserpflanzen liegt und an der Klärzone im Uferbereich.
Also werte Teichexperten: Sollte ich hier noch irgendwelche Fische dazu tun??
Freu mich über Antworten....


----------



## cl72 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Ach so: noch eine Zusatzfrage: Die Vorpächter haben irgendwann mal ein paar Störe eingesetzt (der Sinn solcher Besatzmaßnahmen steht mal außen vor...). Jedenfalls meinten die Leute, dass nach dem Ablassen kein Stör mehr da war. Kann es sein, dass die einfach den Winter nicht überlebt haben?? Ich wär ja eigentlich froh wenn die nicht mehr in meinem Teich schwimmen würden...
Aber so große Fische würde man doch eigentlich finden. Oder wo halten sich Störe am liebsten auf? Kenn mich mit so fremden Fischen überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



cl72 schrieb:


> Da das Gewässer meiner Meinung nach alle Voraussetzungen für ein ideales Schleiengewässer erfüllt, habe ich vor ein paar Wochen ca. 20 KG Besatzschleien eingesezt, von der Größe her war so ziemlich alles dabei, also von 25 cm bis 45 cm, insgesamt ca. 35 Fische.
> 
> Raubfisch ist außer Barsch nicht drin, was ich im Herbst ändern werde durch den Besatz  von bis zu 3 Zandern der kleinen Größe.
> Ach so: Der Teich ist relativ klar, also nicht so trüb - was auch an den relativ vielen Unterwasserpflanzen liegt



Ideales Schleiengewässer, klares Wasser, viele Pflanzen, wieso um Himmels Willen dann Zander besetzen??
Wenn zusätzlicher Raubfischbesatz, gehören da ein paar Hechte rein. Der Gewässertyp heißt ja nicht zum Spaß Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer.

Die Karpfen würde ich auch wieder entfernen. ;-)


----------



## cl72 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Weil Zander so gut schmecken ;-)
Nein, mal im ernst.. Fressen Hechte nicht u. U. den ganzen Teich leer wenn sie groß sind? Denke immer, dass das echte Fressmaschinen sind und die ganzen Rotfedern fressen und dann die Schleien. Zander machen sich ja eher nicht über 40 cm Schleien her, oder?
Aber ansonsten stimmt's schon... Schleien und Hecht gehören wohl zusammen einen Teich.
Kommen Hechte eigentlich von alleine? Die Teich sind immerhin schon ca. 30 Jahre alt.. mal abgesehen davon, dass sie zwischendurch mal abgelassen wurden. Einen Hecht hab ich bei mir noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ideales Schleiengewässer, klares Wasser, viele Pflanzen, wieso um Himmels Willen dann Zander besetzen??
> Wenn zusätzlicher Raubfischbesatz, gehören da ein paar Hechte rein. Der Gewässertyp heißt ja nicht zum Spaß Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer.
> 
> Die Karpfen würde ich auch wieder entfernen. ;-)



Dem schließe ich mich vollumfänglich an!

Ja, Hechte kommen tatsächlich früher oder aber eben auch später von alleine, wenn Wasservögel da sind!


----------



## cl72 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Ok.. Danke.
Warum die paar Karpfen entfernen? Werden die die Schleien verdrängen? Sind ja keine Spiegelkarpfen.. Werden die sich auch so stark vermehren?
Angeblich sind das wirklich Wildkarpfen aus Meckpom (also sehr lang gestreckt und kein bisschen hochrückig).


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Na ja, die stehen in Konkurrenz zu den behäbigeren Schleien. Vermehrung ist möglich, dann haste nen Karpfenpfuhl! Hab ich schon mal erlebt! Niedlich die Kleinen!:q
Karpfen modern einfach zu viel und ändern den Gewässertyp. Passen da streng genommen einfach nicht rein!


----------



## cl72 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ideales Schleiengewässer, klares Wasser, viele Pflanzen, wieso um Himmels Willen dann Zander besetzen??
> Wenn zusätzlicher Raubfischbesatz, gehören da ein paar Hechte rein. Der Gewässertyp heißt ja nicht zum Spaß Hecht-Schleien-Gewässer.
> 
> Die Karpfen würde ich auch wieder entfernen. ;-)



Was denkst Du, wie viel Hechte? Welche Größe?
Können Barsche auch so ein Gewässer regulieren oder verbutten die ohne Hechtbesatz? Die Barsche sind wohl so reingekommen.


----------



## cl72 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na ja, die stehen in Konkurrenz zu den behäbigeren Schleien. Vermehrung ist möglich, dann haste nen Karpfenpfuhl! Hab ich schon mal erlebt! Niedlich die Kleinen!:q
> Karpfen modern einfach zu viel und ändern den Gewässertyp. Passen da streng genommen einfach nicht rein!



Ja, das habe ich auch erst später erfahren... Aber nochmal zur Grundfrage: Welche Fischarten passen sonst noch dazu?


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

@cl12
Du scheinst jetzt schon sehr viel über deinen Teich zu wissen und recht bedacht zu handeln...#6

Es ist sehr leicht mögliche Fehler bei anderen zu bemerken. Wenn man aber selbst so ein Gewässer besitzt, ist es gar nicht so leicht, immer vernünftig und mit Umsicht zu handeln.

Du hast Dier den Teich sicherlich zum Angeln gepachtet, darum finde ich es gut das du z.B den Karpfen nur gering besetzt hast.
Ich denke einige Zander werden sich halten, wenn sie im klaren Wasser eben keine Konkurrenz vom Hecht erhalten.
Sollte es trotzdem zum Verbutten der Schleien kommen, den greif zum Hecht.:q 

Andere Fische könnten Aal, Karausche, Moderlischen, Bitterlinge, Stichlinge, Krebse werden, möglicher Weise auch mal einige Forellen. (Ich denke aber Du angelst auch wo anders und möchtest etwas   Besonders schaffen.
Selbst Quappen würden sich wohl als Besatzfische halten.
(Lass Dier aber anstatt der Karauschen keine dunklen Goldfische oder Giebel andrehen, sonst kannst Du gleich die Bunten nehmen.)

Ob da nun Brachse und Güster oder Rotauge rein sollen, ist Deine Entscheidung, ich würde sie vermeiden wollen.


----------



## Sneep (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Hallo,

Bernd2000 hat eigentlich schon alles geschrieben.

Ich würde aber einen etwas radikaleren Ansatz wählen.

Fakt ist, dein Gewässer ist ein Hecht-Schleien-See!

Das solltest du erhalten. Mit Karpfen geht das aber nicht.
Ob Wildkarpfen oder Zuchtkarpfen das Sediment aufwühlen, ist dem See ziemlich egal. Alle "Wühler" wie Karpfen und Brassen gehören hier nicht hin.
Da die Karpfen jetzt drin sind, ist es eh zu spät. Beobachte das ganze und wenn die Trübung zunimmt, versuche welche herauszufangen.

Was den Haupträuber betrifft, gibt es nur eins, Hechte.

Ein Zanderbesatz in diesen Teich ist Unfug.
Zander haben völlig andere Anforderungen an ihr Gewässer.

Als Hechtbesatz reichen über 3 Jahre im Mai 20-30 Stück vorgestreckte Hechtbrut. Die kriegst du für 2 Euro in die Kaffeekasse des nächtgelegenen Fischzüchters. Keinesfalls mit größeren Hechten besetzen. Sollten die Hechte zu viel wegfressen, kann man sie relativ einfach mit der Angel dezimieren.
Um die Schleien zu schonen, kannst du auch grundsätzlich alle Hechte >50 cm entnehmen.
Die vorherschenden Längen bei Barsch und Rotfeder zeigen deutlich, dass von diesen Arten ein paar zu viel an Bord sind.
Ein weiteres Argument für den Hecht.

Weitere passende Arten sind: Moderlieschen, Bitterling und Karausche.
Weitere Arten würden passen, hier sollte man es mit der Artenvielfallt nicht übertreiben. In solch einem kleinen Gewässer können die Arten ansonsten keine ausreichend grosse Bestände aufbauen.

Nicht weiter besetzen würde ich; Brassen, Rotauge, Zander, Güster.
Aalbesatz nur dann, wenn die Blankaale auch abwandern können.
Krebsbesatz ist ebenfalls eine sehr gute Möglichkeit. Aber bitte nur mit dem Europäischen Edelkrebs. Aber Vorsicht,
im Internet wird alles mögliche als Edelkrebs verkauft.
Bei Aal oder Quappenbesatz wird das mit den Krebsen aber schwierig.

sneeP


----------



## cl72 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten!
Ich werde dann tatsächlich eher Hechte besetzen.

Ein paar Karpfen waren eh schon im Teich, die sind beim Abfischen wohl entwischt. Hoffe, dass ich den Rest bei Gelegenheit rausfangen kann, die Laichzeit der Karpfen ist m. E. nach vorüber, zumindest war das in den anderen Teichen schon Anfang Juni soweit, "meine" Karpfen habe ich nach dieser Zeit eingesetzt, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass im nächsten Jahr keine kleinen Karpfen im, Wasser sind.

Nochmal eine Frage zu Zandern (einfach weil es mich interessiert): Ich dachte immer, dass Zander Gewässer mit wenig Trübung bevorzugen. Da lag ich aber wohl komplett falsch .
Ich habe früher viel im Mittellandkanal auf Zander gefischt, da waren gerade in den Hafenbecken enorm viele von drin. Der Kanal ist zwar eigentlich eher trüb, nicht aber das Hafenbecken in dem ich geangelt habe. Waren die da nur, weil sich die Weißfische dort aufgehalten haben? 

Und noch eine Frage: Große Barsche wären ja evtl. das Richtige um gegen die evtl. Verbuttung vorzugehen (wegen Kanibalismus). Bekommt man überhaupt große Exemplare irgendwo her??


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



> Große Barsche wären ja evtl. das Richtige um gegen die evtl. Verbuttung vorzugehen (wegen Kanibalismus). Bekommt man überhaupt große Exemplare irgendwo her??



Das übernehmen die Hechte, die du ja besetzen willst und wenn du ein paar Jahre Geduld hast,so wird es auch ein paar größere Barsche geben.
Barsche sind extrem langsam im Wuchs, kapitale Barsche von 40cm> können durchaus 20-30 Jahre alt sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Hallo CL72,
Hechte fressen den Teich genauso leer, wie mit Zanderbesatz.
Hechte haben in den Gewässer die besseren Chancen-also nicht erst krampfhaft was ändern!
Die Störe werden zu 99,9% zu Teichschlamm geworden sein,den Störe sind nicht dafür bekannt sich zu verstecken-die schwimmen fleissig umher.
Läuft Wasser aus den Teich-durch Quellen oder Zulauf?
Wenn ja messe mal wie kalt das wasser am Auslauf ist,wenn möglich auch noch eine Tiefenmessung .Deine Beschreibung vom Verhalten der Fische kenne ich aus Teichen mit einer oder mehreren Quellen,die einfach der kälte entgehen wollen (im Winter aber gut,da dann das Quellwasser wärmer ).


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Wenn du Aale besetzen solltest, kannst du in relativ kurzer Zeit ziemliche Schlangen im Wasser haben.
Bei der Futtersituation, die du beschreibst is die chance relativ groß, dass Breitköpfe draus werden. Halten sich dann logischerweise im Vergleich zum Hecht an die kleineren Fische.
Aber n schöner großer Aal is ja auch was


----------



## feko (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das übernehmen die Hechte, die du ja besetzen willst und wenn du ein paar Jahre Geduld hast,so wird es auch ein paar größere Barsche geben.
> Barsche sind extrem langsam im Wuchs, kapitale Barsche von 40cm> können durchaus 20-30 Jahre alt sein!
> 
> Jürgen




können aber auch extrem schnellwüchsig sein,
bei uns hat es einer in 7 Jahren auf 48 cm geschafft,unglaublich.
vg


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn du Aale besetzen solltest, kannst du in relativ kurzer Zeit ziemliche Schlangen im Wasser haben.
> Bei der Futtersituation, die du beschreibst is die chance relativ groß, dass Breitköpfe draus werden. Halten sich dann logischerweise im Vergleich zum Hecht an die kleineren Fische.
> Aber n schöner großer Aal is ja auch was


 
Was meinst Du mit "In relativ kurzer Zeit" ?
Ich dachte immer kaum ein Fisch wächst langsamer.
So ein paar Jährchen sind da schnell vergangen.
So ein schöner Breitkopf, kann schon mal älter als Angler Trollwut sein.


Breitköpfe werden es oft aus Futtermangel, fetter sind oft die Spitzköpfe.
Erst ganz am Ende werden die Breitköpfe dann auch fett....und wandern dann sehr groß ab.
(Fettgehalt und Abwanderung soll wohl in Zusammenhang stehen.)


----------



## Sneep (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Hallo,

die Idee mit dem Besatz grosser Barsche, die die verbutteten Kleinbarsche durch Kannibalismus dezimieren sollen, ist möglicherweise nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.

Grosse Barsche fressen zwar Kleinbarsche, setzen leider aber sehr viel mehr in die Welt.

Bei den Barschen kann man die Bestände wirkungsvoll verringern, indem man vor der Laichzeit Reisigbündel ins Wasser einbringt und danach mitsamt dem Laich wieder entnimmt.

Barsche tun sich häufig in Kleingewässern schwer.

sNeEp


----------



## Alex1860 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Dass hier viele zu Bitterlingen raten verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, außer es besteht ein intakter Teichmuschelbestand, den ich überlesen haben sollte  Ich persönlich würde dir zu Moderlieschen und vorgestreckter Hechbrut raten. Falls es möglich ist würde ich auch empfehlen deine Karpfen zu entfernen. So ein schönes klares Gewässer sollte man sich doch nicht von den Wühlern versauen lassen  Denke auch Regenbogenforellen würdens überleben und du hättest schöne Räucher/Stecklerfische.


----------



## cl72 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

So klar ist das Wasser jetzt auch nicht, ich hatte nur geschrieben relativ klar, also nicht trüb. Mit der Unterwasserkamera konnte ich so gefühlt 1 Meter weiter sehen (ohne Lichtquelle).
Das Wasser wird schon recht warm, ist ja nicht so tief. Also Forellen wollte ich allenfalls mal im Herbst einsetzen und bis zum Frühjahr wieder rausangeln.
Das Wasser wird durch eine Quelle gespeist, durchläuft dann aber vor meinem Teich noch 4 andere Teiche - wovon einer ein reiner Klärteich (also viele Wasserpflanzen) ist.
Aale setz ich nicht ein, die gehören ja m. E. nach nicht in ein mehr oder weniger künstliches Gewässer.
Angeblich hat aber einer von den anderen Pächtern mal einen ziemlich großen Aal gefangen. Wie der da reingekommen ist, ist ein bisschen fraglich, da das ganze System ja nicht mit einerm Bach o. ä. verbunden ist. Also zumindest erst ganz am Ende der Anlage, dazwischen liegen aber recht große Erdflächen und Deiche.

An Moderlieschen hab ich auch schon gedacht. Dann hätte ich also Schleien als Hauptbesatz, die Karpfen kommen wieder raus, Rotfedern, Barsche (Danke für den Tip mit dem Reisigbündel), paar Hechte und Moderlieschen. Klingt doch ganz vernünftig 

Vielleicht stell ich am Wochenende ein paar Bildchen ein bzw. Unterwasserfotos, die sind am interessantesten.
Ist übrigens eine tolle Sache, für ca. 60 € kann man mit einer Actioncam (natürlich wasserdicht) interessante Aufnahmen machen. Hätt ich nicht gedacht. Das ganze wird einfach an eine stabile Rute (WUrfgewicht 100g) gehängt, ein Blei, das die Cam langsam nach unten zieht und eine Wasserkugel, die so dimensoniert ist, dass sie das Gewicht der Kamera + Blei trägt. Das ganze wiegt nur ca. 80 g.


----------



## Sneep (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> Dass hier viele zu Bitterlingen raten verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, außer es besteht ein intakter Teichmuschelbestand, den ich überlesen haben sollte



Hallo,

ich sehe nicht, weshalb ein fehlender Muschelbestand einem Bitterlingsbesatz im Wege stehen sollte.
Muscheln bekomme ich in fast jedem Baumarkt mit Teichabteilung.
Dann kommen halt neben den Bitterlingen 20 Muscheln mit rein.
Wo ist das Problem?

Ich würde aber keine Teichmuscheln nehmen, sondern die kleineren und schlankeren Malermuscheln.
Wenn Bitterlinge die Wahl haben, entscheiden sie sich ganz überwiegend für die Malermuscheln.

sneep


----------



## cl72 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Haha.. nur mal zu meinem Versuch die Karpfen wieder raus zu angeln...
Bisher habe ich es nicht geschafft auch nur eine Schleie bzw. einen Karpfen zu fangen. Die hocken alle schön in der Flachwasserzone zwischen den Pflanzen, jeder Versuch dort rein zu werfen wird mit einem Krauthänger beantwortet. Werde mich wohl doch mal mit moderneren Angelmethoden (auftreibende Köder etc. ) beschäftigen müssen 

Ansonsten: Die Schleien haben gelaicht, ich konnte es live beobachten!! Super Sache.


----------



## HSV1887 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Darf ich mal ganz blöd fragen wo in GT sich das Gewässer befindet?
Falls Du Unterstützung brauchst um die Karpfen zu entfernen wäre ich dir gern behilflich...


----------



## Colophonius (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



cl72 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Die Schleien haben gelaicht, ich konnte es live beobachten!! Super Sache.




Da wird man ja glatt neidisch! Ich hoffe, du hast noch lange Spaß mit deinem Teich!


----------



## cl72 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

@Colophonius
Danke! Ist auf jeden Fall eine Bereicherung und sehr empfehlenswert, zumal die Kosten in etwa denen entsprechen, was sonst in meiner Region einer Vereinsmitgliedschaft entspricht. Dafür ist es aber auch viel Arbeit! Die Mäherei und das Schneiden der Weiden... ganz schön übel wenn man sieht wie schnell das Zeug wächst.

@HSV1887
Danke für Dein Angebot ;-) aber ich denke, dass ich keine Hilfe benötige..
Notfalls bleiben die Fische drin und die Dinge nehmen ihren Lauf. Gelaicht haben die eh schon. Werde im Herbst ein paar Hechte zusetzen und nochmal 20 KG Besatzschleien. Das wird schon.


----------



## cl72 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Tja, nach all der Euphorie über einen eigenen Pachtteich bin ich im Moment doch ein wenig am zweifeln, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war..
Der Teich hat in den letzten 2 Monaten ca. einen Meter Wasser verloren, hält zwar jetzt den Stand aber definitiv gibt's ein Leck im Deich, denn die anderen Teiche sind voll. 
Nun frag ich mich natürlich, wie ich dieses blöde Loch finden soll denn es ist auf keinen Fall ein großes Loch, das hätte ich schon finden müssen.
Mein Verdacht sind die viel zu vielen Büsche und Weiden am Teichrand, bzw. deren Wurzeln.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man rausfinden kann wo das Wasser bleibt?
Und eine weitere Frage: Wer kennt jemanden, der sich mit sowas auskennt bzw. (gegen Geld) Arbeiten am Deich bzw. Baumfällen am Ufer übernehmen kann? Ich merke, dass ich für die nötige Arbeit am Teich zu wenig Zeit habe :-(.

Fische sind aber zum Glück nicht gestorben, die eingesetzten Schleien sind ja sehr robust und weiterhin sind Barsche, Rotfedern und ein paar Rotaugen drin (plus ein paar Karpfen), die wohl auch mit dem verbliebenen Wasserstand von ca. 1 Meter klarkommen.
Ärgerlich ist natürlich, dass die ehemalige Flachwasserzone komplett trocken liegt.
Blöd.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. September 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*



cl72 schrieb:


> Tja, nach all der Euphorie über einen eigenen Pachtteich bin ich im Moment doch ein wenig am zweifeln, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war..
> Der Teich hat in den letzten 2 Monaten ca. einen Meter Wasser verloren, hält zwar jetzt den Stand aber definitiv gibt's ein Leck im Deich, denn die anderen Teiche sind voll.
> Nun frag ich mich natürlich, wie ich dieses blöde Loch finden soll denn es ist auf keinen Fall ein großes Loch, das hätte ich schon finden müssen.
> Mein Verdacht sind die viel zu vielen Büsche und Weiden am Teichrand, bzw. deren Wurzeln.
> ...


 
Wenn der Weiher Wasser verliert, dann nicht irgendwo in den Erdboden, sondern durch ein Loch im Deich. Dafür sind keine Bäume verantwortlich (lass die stehen!), sondern meist Bisamratten. Schaue also genau nach, ob du an der Außenseite des Deichs Anzeichen von Wasser findest. Falls neben dem Teich ein Bach verläuft (ist ja oft so) oder ein anderer Weiher unterhalb angrenzt, kann das Loch auch gern mal beidseitig unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Das machen Bisamratten gern. Ein Bekannter hatte an seinem Weiher voriges Jahr die gleichen Probleme und hat das Loch dann durch Zufall Mitte Januar entdeckt. 

Generell werden Deichbauarbeiten in Gebieten, wo künstliche Teiche und Weiher in einer gewissen Anzahl existieren, von Tiefbauunternehmen angeboten. Das sind die Mittelständler, die dem Häuslebauer den Keller ausheben. Frage da mal nach. Hier in Franken hat jeder gute Tiefbauer ein paar extra für Weiherbau und -wartung ausgebildete Leute. Die werden aber als erstes mit der Idee um die Ecke kommen, den Teich anzulassen und dann für teures Geld von innen zu sanieren. Was sollen die auch bei einem vollen Teich tun?

Einen normal großen Weiher von bis zu 1ha Größe bekommst du selbst gepflegt. Und wie gesagt: Lass die Bäume und Sträucher stehen. Die wegzumachen, ist kompletter Unfug.


----------



## feko (5. September 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Hmm,mir kommt grade die Idee stellenweise gefärbtes Wasser,Lebensittelfarbe zB,an möglichern sickerlöchern reinzukippen,um erst mal die Stellen zu finden,wo Wasser austritt.
Und dann weiter zusehen.
Der Teich kann ja nicht überall leck sein,udn irgendwo muß das Wasser ja austreten,ev. kann man es ja schon mal lokalisieren.
vg


----------



## wrdaniel (5. September 2013)

*AW: Besatz in einem Schleienteich*

Ohne jetzt besonders viel Ahnung zu haben und alles gelesen zu haben. 

Du schreibst am Anfang was von Quelle und Überläufen. Es war ja zeitweise gut heiss, kommt denn genug Wasser nach?


----------

